# CRC GDI IVD Intake Valve and Turbo Cleaner



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

You'd want to take the intake, hose, and intercooler out of the car and flush them out with something like Simple Green.


----------



## jasmo_97 (May 28, 2021)

That cleaner must be sprayed into the throttle body so it cleans the intake valves, cylinder, exhaust ports and turbo per CRC. I’ve tried it, using a boroscope i did see a good amount of the carbon off the valves and the car responded better. But it won’t clean the intake parts before the throttle body and i Don’t recommend spraying it into the turbo. . . It’ll flood the BPV and flood The intercooler and it Can hydro lock the engine


----------

